# Archaeology and Technology: Stonehenge



## Esioul (Jul 26, 2010)

Stonehenge twin discovered stone's throw away | Culture | guardian.co.uk

I gather they found/studied this new feature at Stonehenge using scientific techniques like geophysics and remote sensing. It shows how useful these can be, despite the expense involved. I'll be interested to see the results of the landscape project, because there is so much going on in this particular landscape.


----------



## Wybren (Jul 29, 2010)

The pictures of it are really quite good, the geophysics image shows that it may have a barrow in the middle too. How exciting!


----------



## Wiglaf (Jul 29, 2010)

So this is a newly found, closer woodhenge?  Is it aligned with the summer solstice?  As I recall, there was a theory that the stone circles and winter solstice were associated with death and wood circles and the summer solstice with life.


----------

